# Stryker Power Load System



## Chimpie

Okay, this is just cool.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yuwx3VAK7EE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasha

I'd kill for that.

Serious murder.


----------



## Chimpie

From a management point of view, think of the thousands a company will save by diminished workman's comp bills.  Plus it lowers the risk of a pt falling out.


----------



## emtpche

That is one cool toy/tool.  I thought the power gurneys by themselves were were great.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

We have six of the stryker power cots with more coming. The capital budget for the next two years calls for $720 000 for retrofitting the current fleet with "tail lifts." It doesn't specify which (probably due to the inevitable RFP process) but given that currently the UK style lifts aren't approved by the Province, so the scuttlebutt is we'll be at least trialing the Strykers.

Here's the only official info I've been able to find on it.

An official brochure.
www.tscbenelux.com/uploads/file/brochure-stryker-power-load-english.pdf


----------



## Martyn

Sasha said:


> I'd kill for that.
> 
> Serious murder.



Me too. about time someone invented that.


----------



## abckidsmom

And here I thought the cot itself was awesome enough.  That's pretty stinkin' awesome.


----------



## Aidey

How easy is it going to be to sanitize something like that?


----------



## WolfmanHarris

Aidey said:


> How easy is it going to be to sanitize something like that?



The brochure I linked says it can be pressure washed.


----------



## JPINFV

1. What's the cost for the system?
2. How long is the warranty for a unit?
3. What is the expected lifespan of a unit?
4. How hard is it to manually override the system when it breaks?
5. What is the weight limit? 
6. According to the brochure, the system includes inductive charging of the gurney. Will the constant charging/cycling damage the battery?


----------



## JPINFV

WolfmanHarris said:


> The brochure I linked says it can be pressure washed.




When was the last time you pressure washed a gurney or inside of an ambulance? If recent, how often?


The ability to do something and the ability to do something easily are two different attributes.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

JPINFV said:


> When was the last time you pressure washed a gurney or inside of an ambulance? If recent, how often?
> 
> 
> The ability to do something and the ability to do something easily are two different attributes.



Sorry, poorly articulated. I mean to use that line, from what little info is available, to show that it's likely water resistant and won't short out from a good wipe down. My only concern with cleaning is nooks and crannies that can't be accessed that would go along with having all those moving parts. Still increased aggravation during deep clean is worth the decrease in lifting.


----------



## Aidey

JPINFV said:


> 1. What's the cost for the system?
> 2. How long is the warranty for a unit?
> 3. What is the expected lifespan of a unit?
> 4. How hard is it to manually override the system when it breaks?
> 5. What is the weight limit?
> 6. According to the brochure, the system includes inductive charging of  the gurney. Will the constant charging/cycling damage the  battery?




The brochure said 700lbs, take that for what it is worth. 

Frankly, gurneys are hard enough to clean properly already. That thing just screams "yuck" to me. It looks like there is some sort of track that runs under the entire length of the gurney along with the lifting unit itself. I am not keen on trying to clean blood, brain matter, vomit or any thing else from around/off that. 

Its great if you can pressure wash it, but that requires that there is a pressure washer available, and you can use it in the back without soaking everything. 


I can live without it. Yes, I am aware that back injuries are a big deal and lifting and back injuries go together. However, I don't believe that expensive, complicated mechanical devices are the best way to go when improving health and body mechanics would go a long way towards solving problems.


----------



## JPINFV

Why not just make the rear wall a hydralic ramp. Ramp goes down, push gurney up ramp, ramp goes up and seals the back?


----------



## WolfmanHarris

JPINFV said:


> Why not just make the rear wall a hydralic ramp. Ramp goes down, push gurney up ramp, ramp goes up and seals the back?



Or have a section of floor drop down to form a ramp with a much smaller clearance needed? I think I've seen photos of something like that from Europe. 

I think the main benefit of something like the Stryker power load is that it can be retrofitted into an existing vehicle design and chassis.


As far as body mechanics and improved health goes, certainly this will improve lifting safety and reduce injuries, but there is no safer lift for the provider than the one not done. The rest of the health care has embraced "no lift" as the ideal; unfortunately much of EMS is still lagging.

Realistically, expecting proper lifting mechanics and healthy to do the lion's share of lift-related injury prevention is a bit of a cop-out. It allows the service to place the onus on the provider and spend the lowest amount of money up front (at the risk of much higher pay outs later). 

No amount of improved lifting devices will ever realistically remove all lifting from this job; the out of hospital environment just has too many uncontrollable factors and for that reason proper body mechanics remain very important. Risk still needs to be mitigated wherever possible.


----------



## Aidey

The lift into the back of the ambulance is probably the safest, most stable/controlled lift we do. If we want to reduce risk there are definitely more high risk situations to be focusing on.


----------



## mikie

*I'll take one please.*

saw it at the JEMS conference, was pretty stunned to see it in action myself!

Rep. said it has a 700lb capacity


----------



## JPINFV

Is that 700lbs including the gurney?

Also providers are going to have to remember to take into account how much crud they have on the gurney. O2 bottles, any bags, the monitor, etc are all going to add to the weight being loaded.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

JPINFV said:


> Is that 700lbs including the gurney?
> 
> Also providers are going to have to remember to take into account how much crud they have on the gurney. O2 bottles, any bags, the monitor, etc are all going to add to the weight being loaded.



700 lbs plus the gurney.


----------



## DrParasite

Looks pretty awesome.  pricey, but awesome.


----------



## EMTCare

wow...too cool...


----------



## Breakers1

*power lift for fatties*

It works awesome ! !    Never lift again.   My only problem is a 700lb patient lifted all the way up to auto load makes the stretcher top heavy.Make sure you're on flat ground


----------



## Tsbemt

We've had one for a few months it's a bit heavy it's worth it


----------



## Handsome Robb

So what happens if it breaks down? There must be a manual override system, but it seems like it could create a huge hassle if the system went down. 

It is pretty sweet though.


----------



## abckidsmom

NVRob said:


> So what happens if it breaks down? There must be a manual override system, but it seems like it could create a huge hassle if the system went down.
> 
> It is pretty sweet though.



Most common failure is a dead battery, and is works just like the regular one, only its heavier.  Works a little slower because of the gears, too.  

Worth it, IMO.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Hmm. You would think they would tie it into the ambulance's power system rather than use batteries.

I agree it does seem worth it in the fact of reducing lift related injuries. Heavy/tall patient we always just two-point the end of the stretcher. The power stretchers are awesome. Seems like a much smoother ride for the pt though.


----------



## abckidsmom

NVRob said:


> Hmm. You would think they would tie it into the ambulance's power system rather than use batteries.
> 
> I agree it does seem worth it in the fact of reducing lift related injuries. Heavy/tall patient we always just two-point the end of the stretcher. The power stretchers are awesome. Seems like a much smoother ride for the pt though.



It charges when its locked in the cot bracket, if your inverter works.  

As for a ride in the truck, there's no difference.


----------



## Handsome Robb

I meant loading/unloading. "couple of bumps comin' out" with the standard stryker load system in my experience.


----------



## Pneumothorax

whoa!... power cots awesome..

this.... mind=blown

good for weaklings like me lol


----------



## abckidsmom

NVRob said:


> I meant loading/unloading. "couple of bumps comin' out" with the standard stryker load system in my experience.



Only one bump coming out.  The wheel carriage hits the ground smoothly.


----------



## shfd739

NVRob said:


> Hmm. You would think they would tie it into the ambulance's power system rather than use batteries.
> 
> I agree it does seem worth it in the fact of reducing lift related injuries. Heavy/tall patient we always just two-point the end of the stretcher. The power stretchers are awesome. Seems like a much smoother ride for the pt though.



With the power stretchers why not two man load every patient? 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Handsome Robb

shfd739 said:


> With the power stretchers why not two man load every patient?
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



In a perfect world that would happen. Unfortunately, it doesn't.


----------



## medicdan

what happens if you're unloading on uneven ground, or are parked on a hill? Does it release (or "unhook") the stretcher automatically, or is that a separate motion (for once you're ready)?


----------



## mike1390

In the 911 setting not really practical in an IFT setting very practical.


----------



## shfd739

NVRob said:


> In a perfect world that would happen. Unfortunately, it doesn't.



We're in a less than perfect world and our crews do it every time. In the next few months it becomes policy. I've yet to see a load where it wasn't possible. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## exodus

shfd739 said:


> We're in a less than perfect world and our crews do it every time. In the next few months it becomes policy. I've yet to see a load where it wasn't possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Then who stops the legs and wheels from slamming into the ground breaking the bearings in the wheels from repeated abuse?


----------



## DesertMedic66

exodus said:


> Then who stops the legs and wheels from slamming into the ground breaking the bearings in the wheels from repeated abuse?



With the new Stryker power gurney the X frame is all hydraulic. Meaning their is a kind of back pressure in the hydraulic system that allows the wheels to glide slowly to the ground and not damage anything. Our policy on the power gurney is 2 man lifting the load and unload. For the manual it's 1 man on the grips and 1 on the bottom of the X-frame when possible. For bigger patients in the worst case we "hot drop" it. Better to break a price of equipment then to destroy our backs.


----------



## shfd739

firefite said:


> With the new Stryker power gurney the X frame is all hydraulic. Meaning their is a kind of back pressure in the hydraulic system that allows the wheels to glide slowly to the ground and not damage anything. Our policy on the power gurney is 2 man lifting the load and unload. For the manual it's 1 man on the grips and 1 on the bottom of the X-frame when possible. For bigger patients in the worst case we "hot drop" it. Better to break a price of equipment then to destroy our backs.



This is what I was trying to say. The only manual cot we have left is a Stryker bariatric wide body cot. It is winched in and out of the unit on ramps though. We send at least 4 people on calls with it so there are at least 4 to raise and lower it. 


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## traumaluv2011

My squad is looking to get one of these systems. does anyone have any experience with them? Are they any good?


----------



## northernnhmedic

JPINFV said:


> 1. What's the cost for the system?
> 2. How long is the warranty for a unit?
> 3. What is the expected lifespan of a unit?
> 4. How hard is it to manually override the system when it breaks?
> 5. What is the weight limit?
> 6. According to the brochure, the system includes inductive charging of the gurney. Will the constant charging/cycling damage the battery?



I saw it at a conference near me about a month ago, and I love it.  I was drooling.  I was told that the weight limit is supposed to be 850 pounds, which takes into account the stretchers weight limit of 700, plus the stretcher itself and the various equipment we load onto it.  The system is expected to cost around $20,000 to $25,000 for a new system, or upwards of $30,000 to retrofit those services that currently have stryker power stretchers.  As far as manual override goes, if I remember properly, it was fairly simple and easy to do do when needed, but this was nearly a month ago.


----------



## Fish

shfd739 said:


> With the power stretchers why not two man load every patient?
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



We do, there is no reason for 1 person to do all the lifting with the 105 plus helping hands on scene.


----------



## Handsome Robb

So there's a rumor we might end up with these in all our new units since we are replacing the fleet.

Who knows though.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie

A representative from Stryker came out to the school today to show us this system. It was interesting. My medic class couldn't get to it for the EMT students but it was still informative. 

Technology is great...when it works.


----------



## traumaluv2011

The only thing I want to see is this manual override. Other than that, I'm sold. I understand this wouldn't run on battery power, but our strykers have issues with the battery dying all the time.

Also, on our crew of volunteers, there are only so many people that are able to lift pt's. We have quite a few female EMTs and they often don't come out to calls because they can't do much. Most of them don't want to drive and they can't lift. Maybe if my squad gets one of these we'll see a better turnout on calls.


----------



## attnondeck

*got it!*

our company has one for our rig!   gotta love the power cot!!!!  makes things much easier for those 300+ pounders!

our justification for buying this is that many of the day  calls that come in, we only get a driver and an emt. and it makes it alot easier for them to lift them.  also many of our members are older and cant lift as well...


----------



## attnondeck

traumaluv2011 said:


> The only thing I want to see is this manual override. Other than that, I'm sold. I understand this wouldn't run on battery power, but our strykers have issues with the battery dying all the time.
> 
> Also, on our crew of volunteers, there are only so many people that are able to lift pt's. We have quite a few female EMTs and they often don't come out to calls because they can't do much. Most of them don't want to drive and they can't lift. Maybe if my squad gets one of these we'll see a better turnout on calls.





it does have a manual override lever just like the manual cots.  the battery gives a blinking red warning light when you should change the battery.  i have never ran into a problem with it yet.   it has a feature that if you are parked on uneven ground and the back of the rig is higher then normal. you press and hold the plus button and it creeps up another 4 to 6 inches.


----------



## HotelCo

I'll take the manual stretchers, unless they can make the power cot weigh as much as a manual.


----------



## Handsome Robb

HotelCo said:


> I'll take the manual stretchers, unless they can make the power cot weigh as much as a manual.



I don't know what I'm missing but our power strykers aren't that heavy...maybe I'm just used to them but I'll let the stretcher do the lift for me, I'm a little dude.

We carry a spare battery but usually the original will go the entire shift unless we are really busy.


----------



## usalsfyre

NVRob said:


> I don't know what I'm missing but our power strykers aren't that heavy...maybe I'm just used to them but I'll let the stretcher do the lift for me, I'm a little dude.
> 
> We carry a spare battery but usually the original will go the entire shift unless we are really busy.



Agree, I never found the Stryker power cots to be prohibitively heavy. 

Now the Ferno power cot with the LBS attachment on the other hand...


----------



## Sasha

HotelCo said:


> I'll take the manual stretchers, unless they can make the power cot weigh as much as a manual.



While the power stretchers weigh twice as much as the manual, it isn't necessary for anyone to lift the carriage so both of the crew can lift it (I call it going halfsies.). It kind of negates the extra weight. It also is lowered and raised at the push of the bottom rather than stressing your back.


----------



## Sasha

usalsfyre said:


> Agree, I never found the Stryker power cots to be prohibitively heavy.
> 
> Now the Ferno power cot with the LBS attachment on the other hand...



The "wings"?


----------



## usalsfyre

Sasha said:


> The "wings"?



Yep, the darn thing seemingly adds 50 pounds.


----------



## Sasha

usalsfyre said:


> Yep, the darn thing seemingly adds 50 pounds.



Hate those things.


----------



## usalsfyre

Made worse in our case by a nearly four foot loading height .


----------



## Sasha

I honestly love our power stretchers.. Only exception is going up and down into trailers. I hate those three steps.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Sasha said:


> I honestly love our power stretchers.. Only exception is going up and down into trailers. I hate those three steps.











I know, I'm spoiled.


----------



## usalsfyre

Nope, won't work. Then they don't qualify for stretcher necessity .


----------



## Handsome Robb

usalsfyre said:


> Nope, won't work. Then they don't qualify for stretcher necessity .



Fine.






or


----------



## Tigger

Sasha said:


> While the power stretchers weigh twice as much as the manual, it isn't necessary for anyone to lift the carriage so both of the crew can lift it (I call it going halfsies.). It kind of negates the extra weight. It also is lowered and raised at the push of the bottom rather than stressing your back.



Not even twice as much.

Stryker Power-Pro XT: 125lbs
Stryker MX-Pro: 81lbs

Ferno PowerFlexx: 133lbs
Ferno ProFlexx 35X: 92lbs

The power cots weigh more to be sure, but not a tremendous amount more (especially the Fernos).

I'm with you on the LBS, that thing is heavy and we do not have it on a powered cot, so it takes four people to get someone into the truck usually. Even lifting it empty, you can tell that there is a fair amount of added weight. We call it the wheelbarrow.


----------



## Tigger

usalsfyre said:


> Nope, won't work. Then they don't qualify for stretcher necessity .



Least favorite part of my job, transporting people to dialysis/appointments that can walk, but can't walk down 3 flights of windy stairs. It's ok ma'am, you don't need to move, we'll carry you up and down 3 times a week! How they are able to come up with a stretcher necessity is beyond me, but without a stairchair these people would certainly never make it out of the house.


----------



## usalsfyre

Tigger said:


> I'm with you on the LBS, that thing is heavy and we do not have it on a powered cot, so it takes four people to get someone into the truck usually. Even lifting it empty, you can tell that there is a fair amount of added weight. We call it the wheelbarrow.


We're a designated bari truck so we're supposed to leave it on at all times. My partner and I pretty much double lift everything.


----------



## Tigger

usalsfyre said:


> We're a designated bari truck so we're supposed to leave it on at all times. My partner and I pretty much double lift everything.



I wouldn't mind the thing if it was on a power stretcher, but it's on a regular proflex so we need a third person to lift the wheels into the truck, which means we end up with four. The LBS only fits in AEV trucks, I will beg and barter with dispatch to not take one of those trucks unless I know my partner and trust his lifting ability.


----------



## Fish

We use Stair Chairs, and Power Pros. Since our system has gone completely to this we have not had one back injury. Prior to that OJI(relating to backs) were costing approx 60-65k a year per person who filed, and we had amybe 3-4 file a year? The stretchers and Stair chairs have paid for themselves. And when stryker finally releases their now system that reaches out a claw and picks up the stretcher for you we will also go to that, or so I have heard.

The Power pro is heavier, but with all the hands on scene there is no reason one person should lift by themselves, therefore the weight does not matter. Also, we never have to carry them up or down any sufficient amount of steps because we carry Stair Chairs and Scoop Stretchers that work wonders at getting someone out of a place that has stairs.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Fish said:


> We use Stair Chairs, and Power Pros. Since our system has gone completely to this we have not had one back injury. Prior to that OJI(relating to backs) were costing approx 60-65k a year per person who filed, and we had amybe 3-4 file a year? The stretchers and Stair chairs have paid for themselves. And when stryker finally releases their now system that reaches out a claw and picks up the stretcher for you we will also go to that, or so I have heard.
> 
> The Power pro is heavier, but with all the hands on scene there is no reason one person should lift by themselves, therefore the weight does not matter. Also, we never have to carry them up or down any sufficient amount of steps because we carry Stair Chairs and Scoop Stretchers that work wonders at getting someone out of a place that has stairs.



We are supposed to have all of our units changed out to the power pros by the end of this year. I honestly don't see that happening. 

And we are also supposed to be getting the stair chairs put in every ambulance. The problem is no one can figure out where we could place them in our small type 2 ambulances. So for right now we only have 1 stair chair and that is in the supervisors truck (so basically the stair chair has never been used)


----------



## HotelCo

NVRob said:


> I don't know what I'm missing but our power strykers aren't that heavy...maybe I'm just used to them but I'll let the stretcher do the lift for me, I'm a little dude.
> 
> We carry a spare battery but usually the original will go the entire shift unless we are really busy.



I have no desire to carry extra weight in and out of houses all day. If I can't lift the patient, I have police on scene to give us a hand.


----------



## Sasha

Tigger said:


> Not even twice as much.
> 
> Stryker Power-Pro XT: 125lbs
> Stryker MX-Pro: 81lbs
> 
> Ferno PowerFlexx: 133lbs
> Ferno ProFlexx 35X: 92lbs
> 
> The power cots weigh more to be sure, but not a tremendous amount more (especially the Fernos).
> 
> I'm with you on the LBS, that thing is heavy and we do not have it on a powered cot, so it takes four people to get someone into the truck usually. Even lifting it empty, you can tell that there is a fair amount of added weight. We call it the wheelbarrow.



I know before we got the power strykers we had some rinky dink little metal ferno that was around 70lbs.

When we weigh our strykers without the patient on dialysis calls they're about 140lb. Granted that's with the battery, some stuff on the back, and the O2 tank... but those are all on it when we lift the stretcher anyway.


----------



## Tigger

Sasha said:


> I know before we got the power strykers we had some rinky dink little metal ferno that was around 70lbs.
> 
> When we weigh our strykers without the patient on dialysis calls they're about 140lb. Granted that's with the battery, some stuff on the back, and the O2 tank... but those are all on it when we lift the stretcher anyway.



Do you two man lift them? It would seem that if you have two people lifting, the stretcher then weighs less than 70 pounds, and you save yourself having to lift anything from ground level to load height.


----------



## Sasha

Tigger said:


> Do you two man lift them? It would seem that if you have two people lifting, the stretcher then weighs less than 70 pounds, and you save yourself having to lift anything from ground level to load height.



The amount of people lifting doesn't alter the weight of the stretcher. It's 70lbs. Is it easier to.lift sure... But 70lbs is 70lbs.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## rmabrey

This was developed at the request of the company I work for (Hint: The big bad private that everyone hates). I got to see this in action from the Stryker rep when we rolled out the power cots. They are pretty BA but even though we requested it, I highly doubt we ever get them


----------



## socalmedic

rmabrey said:


> This was developed at the request of the company I work for (Hint: The big bad private that everyone hates). I got to see this in action from the Stryker rep when we rolled out the power cots. They are pretty BA but even though we requested it, I highly doubt we ever get them



do you even read the company news letters? they are almost 2 years ahead of schedule in implementing them, scheduled completion date was end of 2013. stryker cant just ship 9,000 cots all willie nillie.


----------



## rmabrey

socalmedic said:


> do you even read the company news letters? they are almost 2 years ahead of schedule in implementing them, scheduled completion date was end of 2013. stryker cant just ship 9,000 cots all willie nillie.



Yes I know they are ahead of schedule with the cots. Im talking about the power load system.


----------

